# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Deleghe massive

## LONGBOARD

Il recente provvedimento del 5 novembre ha portato la possibilità delle cosiddette deleghe massive....
Ma operativamente la procedura dell'invio massivo come si concretizza? In altre parole i nuovi moduli di delega in pdf sono reperibili, ma la procedura dell'invio, con la indicazione dei dati essenziali (volume affari, ....) come va effettuata?
In ogni caso si è persa ancora una volta la possibilità di rendere le cose semplici.
Tale incapacità di ideare soluzioni semplici da un punto di vista pratico è conclamata.... :Mad:

----------


## LONGBOARD

Tra le news del sito ade è comunicata l'esistenza del programma di controllo della comunicazione massiva.
Ma il file da controllare con quale sofware viene prodotto?

----------


## roby

Potrebbe essere interessante la visione di questo minivideo: https://www.commercialistatelematico...ettronica.html

----------


## Burnout670

> In ogni caso si è persa ancora una volta la possibilità di rendere le cose semplici.
> Tale incapacità di ideare soluzioni semplici da un punto di vista pratico è conclamata....

  Esatto! non ho nemmeno guardato sul sito come si procede operativamente, ho letto un po' le istruzioni e ho deciso di proseguire con delega e procura per quanto possibile. 
L'Ufficio Complicazione Affari Semplici lavora a pieno regime H24 7su7

----------


## LONGBOARD

Ma ad oggi nonostante si dica che il sistema è operativo dal 5 novembre il software a tale data non esisteva.....
Le cose per essere vere non basta dirle e enunciarle , occorre anche realizzarle....
Non entro nel merito della macchinosa procedura da attivare che è un insulto alla categoria che chiede semplificazioni

----------


## Burnout670

Ma che pretese che hai  :Wink: ! Prima si pensa a mettere in calendario una rivoluzione poi, con molta calma cioè a ridosso ed anche oltre la scadenza, si pensa a tutto quello che sta tra il dire e il fare ... se pensi che il sistema doveva essere già pronto il 01/07/2018 per partire con i distributori invece ogni tanto Fatture e Corrispettivi o è piantato o è fuori servizio. 
Sono impiegata da 25 anni, anche se per la pensione me la manderanno lunga sono certa che il giorno che farò ciaone alla mia scrivania si parlerà ancora di semplificazioni. 
Vabbè torno a compilar deleghe e procure  :Frown:

----------


## davidecartello

Ciao a tutti, volevo rendervi partecipi della scoperta di questa pagina dell'agenzia entrate dove oggi hanno inserito il software:  https://telematici.agenziaentrate.go...20181107110453

----------


## LONGBOARD

Beh solo due giorni di ritardo rispetto a quanto dichiarato, ....i due giorni...accademici  che però in relazione alle scadenze fiscali per i contribuenti non possiamo prenderci per simmetria... :Wink: 
Il registro delle deleghe e la nomina di un responsabile sono un capolavoro antistorico della Burocrazia....Assolutamente fantastico

----------


## Burnout670

Me la son tirata! L'Agenzia delle Entrate non accetta più i modelli cartacei, solo procedura telematica  :Mad:

----------


## Telempatico

> Me la son tirata! L'Agenzia delle Entrate non accetta più i modelli cartacei, solo procedura telematica

  Spiegati meglio perfavore 
Inviato dal mio Tab2A7-20F utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## Burnout670

Volevo dire che non proseguo con la presentazione delle deleghe cartacee all'Agenzia delle Entrate perché non le accettano più, al mio capo ieri hanno detto di utilizzare la delega massiva per intermediari, che significa istituire in più il registro cronologico delle deleghe e inserire a manina nel software i cf, gli estremi del documento, volume d'affari e iva debito o credito, comodo no??? ...PS la modulistica delle deleghe all'intermediario è cambiata hanno raggruppato delega e procura in  un unico modello.

----------


## davidecartello

A qualcuno di voi è stata elaborata nelle ricevute la delega massiva? ne abbiamo fatta una di prova con un solo cliente e risulta in elaborazione ormai da 6 giorni

----------


## Burnout670

Ma con un cliente solo è massiva o puntuale? perché la delega puntuale è utilizzabile dal 30/11 mi pare ... prendete con le pinze quel che scrivo non ci capisco più un tubo

----------


## davidecartello

da quello che penso di aver capito la puntuale sarà direttamente da web (stile cassetto fiscale oggi) e non con compilazione software, controllo e invio

----------


## LONGBOARD

In presenza di pin di accesso a Fisconline posseduto da parte dei clienti , siano essi imprese, professionisti o legali rappresentanti di società, la soluzione migliore rimane quella di conferire delega via web al professionista incaricato.
Il cliente accede a Fisconline---------deleghe---------deleghe per fatture e corrispettivi---------inserisci nuova delega(personale o per azienda di cui si è legali rappresentanti)si accettano le varie opzioni e il professionista è immediatamente delegato.
Si osserva che in tale casistica la procedura informatica non dà la possibilità di stampare nessun tipo di documentazione.
Il professionista quindi può non sapere di essere stato delegato dal cliente alla sezione fatture e corrispettivi di quest'ultimo.
Il cliente lo informerà opportunamente e il professionista accedendo al proprio sito come intermediario entratel---------fatture e corrispettivi--------sezione deleghe dirette-avrà accesso alla consultazione se a ciò delegato, alla possibilità di inserire l'indirizzo telematico per la fatturazione elettronica , etc.
Ci si chiede se la delega in questione ,non materializzata in delega cartacea debba essere annotata nel famigerato registro cronologico di recente istituzione..... :Confused:

----------


## Burnout670

Parla piano che sta vedere che ti leggono e gli viene in mente di far istituire all'intermediario un apposito registro per le deleghe effettuate direttamente dal contribuente a sua insaputa!!! :Big Grin:  
Di clienti con account Fisconline non ho praticamente nessuno (che poi al 31.12.18 si dice verranno disattivati per passaggio a SPID e anche lì voglio ridere), secondo me è più spicciativo se il cliente accede con la Smart Card.

----------


## LONGBOARD

> Parla piano che sta vedere che ti leggono e gli viene in mente di far istituire all'intermediario un apposito registro per le deleghe effettuate direttamente dal contribuente a sua insaputa!!! 
> Di clienti con account Fisconline non ho praticamente nessuno (che poi al 31.12.18 si dice verranno disattivati per passaggio a SPID e anche lì voglio ridere), secondo me è più spicciativo se il cliente accede con la Smart Card.

  In effetti lo Spid qualche problemino lo crea....per il codice a perdere ......
La smart card è il top....

----------


## lorax_77

Dopo aver inviato la prima delega massiva ( tutt'ora in elaborazione), ho preso coraggio e ho elaborato un secondo  modulo di delega massiva con 20 nominativi. Avendo inviato nella prima 2 nominativi in questa seconda ho cominciato la numerazione dalla nr 3 finendo con il nr 22. 
Cerco di chiudere la delega "esce la schermata con nr delege _ 20", clicco su chiudi e conferma  per poter procedere con l'invio ma il superprogramma mi blocca dicendomi che  ci sono 20 nominativi ma io ho indicato 000 ( come faccio ad aver indicato io 000 se il campo si compila da solo e non ce la possibilità di compilarlo a mano) Poi se me lo dice lui stesso quando clicco su riepilogo che sono 20 perche non lo riporta poi in stampa  :Confused:  :Frown:  :Frown: 
Qualcuno ha già riscontrato questo problema?

----------


## lorax_77

Ho risolto il problema, rientrando sul modulo diverse volte ( apri, chiudi e salva) Alla fine si è chiuso definitivamente riportando in frontespizio il totale deleghe corrette. L'ho anche inviato alla Ade tramite il DT. Vediamo quanto ci mettono ad attivarle. 
Buon weekend a tutti!

----------


## Burnout670

Un paio di domande per chi è già così avanti da aver trasmesso deleghe massive: 
1) nel modulo in merito al tipo di servizio da delegare io riesco ad inserire 1 (Consultazione e acquisizione delle FE o dei loro duplicati informatici) e 4 (FE e conservazione delle FE) ma non riesco ad inserire i codici 2 e 3 è sufficiente così? o devo fare una seconda riga per i codici 2 e 3? 
2) il mio capo avrebbe capito che per quanto i dati della liquidazione vanno indicati quelli della dichiarazione iva 2016, io invece indicherei quelli dell'ultima.

----------


## lorax_77

La scelta "1" include le opzioni 2 e 3.  
I dati sono della dichiarazione iva 2017 ( Anno 2016). Nel primo invio avevamo indicato  quelle dell'ultima dichiarazione ( la logica ti porta a questa scelta) e l'hanno scartato.

----------


## lorax_77

La scelta "1" include le opzioni 2 e 3.  
I dati sono della dichiarazione iva 2017 ( Anno 2016). Nel primo invio avevamo indicato  quelle dell'ultima dichiarazione ( la logica ti porta a questa scelta) e l'hanno scartato.

----------


## Burnout670

@Lorax_77 Grazie, immaginavo che la scelta 1 comprendesse anche 2 e 3 ... sul discorso riporto dati dichiarazione iva e logica soprassiedo senò mi saltano le coronarie!

----------


## Telempatico

> La scelta "1" include le opzioni 2 e 3.  
> I dati sono della dichiarazione iva 2017 ( Anno 2016). Nel primo invio avevamo indicato  quelle dell'ultima dichiarazione ( la logica ti porta a questa scelta) e l'hanno scartato.

  Sembrerebbe che stiano provvedendo ad un riallineamento controlli/specifiche, attendo speranzoso 
Inviato dal mio Tab2A7-20F utilizzando Tapatalk

----------

